# Carnitas/Barbacoa  The Easier the Better -- Post Your Own!



## ErgoErgun (Jan 28, 2008)

Here are two I found that are easy, can you beat how easy these are and not sacrifice flavor!?!?? These each got 4/5 star ratings  
I bet you can't 

Carnitas



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Barbacoa[/FONT]


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Mar 2, 2008)

I just made carnitas the other day.  I used the same recipe you posted, but used veggie stock instead of water.  I then asked my friend in Mexico and she told me to do it in a crock pot on low for five hours instead.  They were the most tender carnitas ever.


----------

